

What It’s Like For a Girl Gamer  - danso
http://www.slate.com/articles/double_x/doublex/2012/08/sexual_harassment_in_the_gaming_world_a_real_life_problem_for_female_gamers_.single.html

======
csense
There are TROLLS on the INTERNET who like to HARASS people? Stop the presses!

------
thinkingisfun
_crickets chirping, once again_

:/

~~~
dlwiest
What is there to say that hasn't already been said? On Reddit and HN, at
least, this horse could not be any more deceased.

~~~
thinkingisfun
I know. Which is kind the point. Looking at some incredibly vapid articles,
and the enthusiastic responses they get, I'd say to each their own.

